# US Nationals 2013 [Cancelled]



## Tyson (May 19, 2011)

I'll probably be ready to start thinking about this in about one week. So yeah, the rule is:

If you suggest a location, you better be able to take a significant role in helping book the place.

Second rule: Venue can't be your backyard. OSU's student union is pretty magnificent. We're looking for things in that ball park.

Actually, I should talk to Bryan about this, but Mall of America?


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

How come we never have any US National's events near the tri-state area?


----------



## ZamHalen (May 21, 2011)

McAllen Convention Center.......
I know it's not going to happen it was kind of joke. 
A MAN CAN DREAM!!!!!T.T


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

Carmel High School!!!


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

Jacob Javits Convention Center?
By the way, is National's during the summertime?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2011)

emolover said:


> Carmel High School!!!


 


Tyson said:


> Venue can't be your backyard.



That qualifies as in your backyard.

But if you were semi-serious about it, and you think you can get it, let me know - it might make a great venue for a local competition. If it goes well, who knows - maybe it will eventually be a possibility for a future Nationals. (I doubt it, but maybe...) I don't remember the details about Carmel High School's best rooms, but knowing that school, I could believe it really is in the same league with OSU's student union. Carmel High School is pretty spectacular.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 21, 2011)

In my opinion MOA would be highly difficult to have Nationals at.


----------



## HelpCube (May 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Jacob Javits Convention Center?
> By the way, is National's during the summertime?


 
this. I've been here before and there is LOADS of room. And there's plenty of local cubers in New England to get it set up, including bob. An NYC comp may be a little hectic, but I think we could make it work.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2011)

I have 2 thoughts! 1 i would like a competition in the southwest. New mexico, Colorado, Texas, Arizona, Kansas any of those places. I would love to help organize it if we could get the southwest. Colorado i think is the best bet though. I could look for places but im not sure. 2 I would like nationals to be in the summer not when school is starting. Maybe early to mid july would be awesome. My school starts in the beginning of august so it would be nice if i could go when school is ACTUALLY out.



ZamHalen said:


> McAllen Convention Center.......
> I know it's not going to happen it was kind of joke.
> A MAN CAN DREAM!!!!!T.T


 
I would be all for this but its like mexico and not easy for anyone to drive to


----------



## ianography (May 21, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to really help with booking (sorry), but I think that a good location would be in Washington State. Maybe WSU?


----------



## Bryan (May 21, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> In my opinion MOA would be highly difficult to have Nationals at.


 
Why do you say that? We just specify a much larger stage, and they also have meetings rooms they would give us. Just like how side events are held in different rooms at Nationals already. 

While it may be much different than previous Nationals in terms of public/private, it could be very beneficial for exposure.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I have 2 thoughts! 1 i would like a competition *in the southwest*. New mexico, Colorado, Texas, Arizona, *Kansas* any of those places.


 
What?

Also Colorado is the only one that's a halfway reasonable suggestion.

@Tyson: Has the location for 2012 been picked then?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 21, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Why do you say that? We just specify a much larger stage, and they also have meetings rooms they would give us. Just like how side events are held in different rooms at Nationals already.
> 
> While it may be much different than previous Nationals in terms of public/private, it could be very beneficial for exposure.


 
I was thinking in terms of last MOA. Also, cost would be pretty high too wouldn't it?


----------



## Bryan (May 21, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Also, cost would be pretty high too wouldn't it?


 
Nope, MOA is actually cheaper than convention centers. We don't pay rent, just an insurance premium.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 21, 2011)

I don't have any good suggestions to add, but I'd like to note that I reserve the right to heavily administer and censor this thread if people post suggestions that are obviously not going to work. If you have a legitimate suggestion, by all means post it, but If it's a blatant PIMBY or doesn't contribute to the conversation, it will be deleted or flagged.

Anyhow, if I had to make a suggestion: Assuming it's not there in 2012, I think Berkeley deserves it, and enough of the team will be around.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> New England is full of fast cubers. At Park Ridge Open 2011, the cut off time to get into the second round was like sub 17 seconds.



What's that supposed to mean? Assuming 17 seconds is supposed to be impressively fast, I could use this to argue that we don't need to hold it in New England because the cubers there are dedicated enough, and would likely be more willing to travel.

Also, Nationals 2010 was in New England, and your statement seems to have little to do with how it went.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

University of Maryland? I will call them up in the morning about the possibility of a this being held there and see what can happen.


----------



## Kian (May 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> The problem I have is that we have had no National competitions in New England.


 
The *most recent* nationals was in Cambridge, MA. 

And even if it wasn't, you don't have the right to have a problem with the location of nationals just because you'd like it to be near you. That's absurd. There's no justification for being indignant about this.


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

Kian said:


> The *most recent* nationals was in Cambridge, MA.



Fine, fine, I admit it: I wanted a competition in a place that was about 1 hour away from my home...


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

Everyone does. Everyone here suggesting will always give a place closer to home. I obviously won't suggest a place in New Mexico, if I'm all the way on the east coast. I'd actually love the chance to travel to the west coast, as crazy as that might sound .

As David asked, I'd also like to know if 2012 location has been decided.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 21, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> What?
> 
> Also Colorado is the only one that's a halfway reasonable suggestion.
> 
> @Tyson: Has the location for 2012 been picked then?


 
World Arena...it's gigantic...There are community centers all over the place to hold it, the pepsi center, some of the high schools in the Denver/Colorado Springs area are plenty big enough to hold hundreds of people...


----------



## BigGreen (May 21, 2011)

SCC


----------



## ZamHalen (May 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Everyone does. *Everyone here suggesting will always give a place closer to home.* I obviously won't suggest a place in New Mexico, if I'm all the way on the east coast. I'd actually love the chance to travel to the west coast, as crazy as that might sound .
> 
> As David asked, I'd also like to know if 2012 location has been decided.


 Yeah because it would be hard to book a place that is far from you.
For example my recommendation was the closest place (therefore easy to book) with the possibility of getting a reasonably sized area.


----------



## AustinReed (May 21, 2011)

Where we're holding AZ Open, I heard it's a huge classroom.


----------



## EricReese (May 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> New England is full of fast cubers. At Park Ridge Open 2011, the cut off time to get into the second round was like sub 17 seconds.


Um that doesn't mean they all live in New England <_<

And I think you are wrong, the cutoff for 2nd round was like 13.63 average IIRC. Could be wrong though, but I'm pretty sure.

edit: Ahhh tim reynolds owned me. misheard him :-:


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Where we're holding AZ Open, I heard it's a huge classroom.


 
But will it fit a couple hundred competitors? I say competitors because some people usually just come to watch. There are even some news media there.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> I wouldn't be able to really help with booking (sorry), but I think that a good location would be in Washington State. Maybe WSU?


 
But why does it always ahve to be on the edge of the USA why cant it be in the middle. Some landlocked state! Ohio is east coast so for me to get out there its like either 3 days car trip or 800 plane trip. Something south west is sorta middle of the USA kansas and surrounding states!




AJ Blair said:


> World Arena...it's gigantic...There are community centers all over the place to hold it, the pepsi center, some of the high schools in the Denver/Colorado Springs area are plenty big enough to hold hundreds of people...


 
Thats exactly what i was thinking. Plus it is a more centralized place not on the edge of the USA. Like i mentioned i would like to have a place that is about the same distance from each coast so everyone can make it.



DavidWoner said:


> Also Colorado is the only one that's a halfway reasonable suggestion.


 
yay thanks!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Um that doesn't mean they all live in New England <_<
> 
> And I think you are wrong, the cutoff for 2nd round was like 13.63 average IIRC. Could be wrong though, but I'm pretty sure.


 
The cutoff to get into finals was 13, to get into 2nd round it was 16. Completely besides the point though.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> But why does it always ahve to be on the edge of the USA why cant it be in the middle. Some landlocked state! Ohio is east coast so for me to get out there its like either 3 days car trip or 800 plane trip. Something south west is sorta middle of the USA kansas and surrounding states!


 
Did you really say that Ohio was east coast? Learn your geography man.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> But why does it always ahve to be on the edge of the USA why cant it be in the middle. Some landlocked state! Ohio is east coast so for me to get out there its like either 3 days car trip or 800 plane trip. Something south west is sorta middle of the USA kansas and surrounding states!


 
Did you really say that Ohio was east coast? Learn your geography man.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Did you really say that Ohio was east coast? Learn your geography man.


 
Sorry i meant "East" it isnt ON the coast but it is right next to Pennsylvania which i consider East Coast. either way it is not anywhere near the middle of the USA


----------



## DavidWoner (May 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Sorry i meant "East" it isnt ON the coast but it is right next to Pennsylvania which i consider East Coast. either way it is not anywhere near the middle of the USA


 
Ohio is the halfway point between Kansas City (the middle of the USA) and New Jersey (the east coast). So please be quiet.


----------



## VP7 (May 21, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Did you really say that Ohio was east coast? Learn your geography man.



Ohio is on the north coast.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Ohio is the halfway point between Kansas City (the middle of the USA) and New Jersey (the east coast). So please be quiet.


 
Fine. All i am saying is that the next nationals should be in Colorado.


----------



## Vincents (May 21, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> I don't have any good suggestions to add, but I'd like to note that I reserve the right to heavily administer and censor this thread if people post suggestions that are obviously not going to work. If you have a legitimate suggestion, by all means post it, but If it's a blatant PIMBY or doesn't contribute to the conversation, it will be deleted or flagged.
> 
> Anyhow, if I had to make a suggestion: Assuming it's not there in 2012, I think Berkeley deserves it, and enough of the team will be around.


 

Re: Berkeley: We have leadership hand-off in place, and should be set for having a strong club through 2016, assuming Edward Liu is as awesome as advertised.

Main room in Pauley Ballroom (Google Images, pic1, pic2). Pauley is basically a gigantic ballroom, dividable, with a nice backdrop of the campus through all the windows. The nice thing about Pauley is that because we're an ASUC-sponsored student group as of a month ago, I can get most if not all of the Room Rental Fee waived, and it's already far less expensive than tOSU Student Union is charging us this year. We can configure the room however we want; for example, if people prefer banquet-style seating with lots of large circular tables to encourage interaction in the audience, we can set that up. 

Side events in other rooms in other ASUC-controlled rooms such as Tilden Room, Stephens Lounge, etc. OR in the usual rooms we do Berkeley competitions at (145/155 Dwinelle, etc.), which are auditorium halls with theater-seating. We can fit 6-8 timers onto the 145 Dwinelle stage, which is more than enough for side events.

All these rooms are either in the same building, or a 1-2 minute walk from the ballroom. Lots of hotels in the Bay Area. Hotels in Berkeley can run a bit expensive because they tend to be boutique hotels, but there are plenty of hotels in San Francisco, for example. BART is a rapid-transit system that stops 1 block away from campus (West-side), and thus any hotel next to a BART station can be feasibly used. BART also has connections to both San Francisco Int'l and Oakland Int'l Airports for people flying in from far away.

Bay area staff is amazing; Berkeley and Stanford each put on ~3 competitions a year, and both staffs often collaborate with each other. Socal cubers from Caltech and San Diego as well as visiting cubers from places as far away as Norway and Australia have flown here to hang out and run interesting competitions (see Vidar Open; Vidar Klungre and the Order of the Phoenix, etc.).

Tyson lives in the Yay so he knows the area already. San Francisco is an amazing tourist destination for parents and/or guests who want a nice attractive destination to visit before/during/after Nationals. I don't know if we'd have the manpower, but I'd totally be up to guide people on a tour around SF (the parts that I know about, anyway).

Lastly, it should be close to the West Coast's turn, seeing as how last year was in Massachusetts (aka East); this year is Ohio State (aka Big Ten/12/whatever they call themselves these days land)

Oh, and no offense to WSU, but there isn't really anything to do in Pullman... there's a reason why Pullman and Corvallis are the only two road trips in the Pac-10 with a dry reputation.


----------



## Vincents (May 21, 2011)

If we had $15000 to blow we could also get Zellerbach Hall. Think legit concert hall that seats 2000+. Jeopardy College Championships was held there once. Pauley Ballroom (and Hertz Hall on the off chance the music department would let us use it) are much more reasonable options though.


----------



## Bryan (May 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Ohio is east coast so for me to get out there its like either 3 days car trip or 800 plane trip.


 
I just went to Priceline and Albuquerque to Columbus was $369 total.

We need to go back to the previous US National planning threads and post the rules/rationale up front. I hope this doesn't become filled with just single links to every convention center in the US.


----------



## danthecuber (May 21, 2011)

McCormick Place

I went there a few years ago, it has many rooms that could host this, each *very* big.
Also it is in a big city in the central part of the country (Chicago), so it should be very accessible.


----------



## emolover (May 23, 2011)

I still think it should be at Carmel High School even though it is considered my "backyard"(I live 3 miles away from it). The reason why it would be so good is because there are several area's in the building that would be great for a competition. All 3 cafeterias in the school would be just amazing because they are all massive. The biggest one is the "freshman cafeteria" because it was built five years ago. It has a tall ceiling, and it also has a stage built right into it that is a good size to put tables and stackmats on. It is a very easy place to find with a lot of parking and is in a very safe area. There is always stuff going on all the time so they wouldn't mind having hundreds of people cubing there. 

I will take some pictures tomorrow of what the place is and they will show the size and stage of the place. If you want me to I could help you contact them.

This would be a great venue.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 23, 2011)

Those are not the only things that go into a good venue.

A good venue is also:
Close to a major airport, accessible by public transportation or a short cab ride.
Relatively cheap hotel within walking distance (<1/2 mile).
Restaurants, gas station/convenience store, etc within walking distance. Some food choices within a few hundred feet of the venue is convenient for lunch.

A bunch of other stuff.


----------



## emolover (May 23, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Those are not the only things that go into a good venue.
> 
> A good venue is also:
> Close to a major airport, accessible by public transportation or a short cab ride.
> ...


 
Damn, where I want doesn't have hotels nearby.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

Whats been decided for 2012?


----------



## AustinReed (May 23, 2011)

Berkeley I believe.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Berkeley I believe.


 
Why does it always have to be on the coast? look at the past it has been CA, CA, GA, IL (exception), CA, MA and now in 2011 OH. Thats all on the edge if the USA why cant it be in the middle and CA will be 4 times if it is in berkeley thats just frustrating!


----------



## AustinReed (May 23, 2011)

> and now OH



*le facepalm*


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> *le facepalm*


 
haha i meant in 2011 it will be in OH lol


----------



## AustinReed (May 23, 2011)

> Why does it always have to be on the coast?



and



> and now OH



That's what I'm facepalming.


----------



## Tyson (May 23, 2011)

I think Colorado would be really interesting. I would need the cubing community in Colorado to step up and take a major part in the organization of the event for this to happen. Denver International Airport is also huge, and you pretty much need a flight to get off the airport. So transportation would be slightly an issue, as I think people would have to rent cars or get taxis, which maybe isn't terrible, but it certainly isn't the same as 2010 at MIT where we had public transportation access from the airport to the venue.

No Vincent, we don't have $15,000 to blow.

If you're going to post a convention hall, at least get me a quote on how much the daily rental would be. That should be the rule... you must get a quote on the price. Jacob Javits Center... I agree. Would be really ideal, especially in New York City. But I can almost guarantee that would be way beyond anything feasible. Unless everyone wants to pay $300 next year for registration, I can't imagine it happening. Then again, I really don't know unless I can get a quote.

@Woner, we have leads on 2012. It's going to take some time before we see whether or not these leads are feasible. Sure, they may rent you a room for $1,000 a day, but then charge you $300 per square-foot of stage you put in... so these are just things that need to be worked out. I'm quite excited about these leads actually. I'm hoping they work out.

I'm down to host 2013 in Arequipa.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

Tyson said:


> I think Colorado would be really interesting. I would need the cubing community in Colorado to step up and take a major part in the organization of the event for this to happen. Denver International Airport is also huge, and you pretty much need a flight to get off the airport. So transportation would be slightly an issue, as I think people would have to rent cars or get taxis, which maybe isn't terrible, but it certainly isn't the same as 2010 at MIT where we had public transportation access from the airport to the venue.



I think if you talked to AJ Blair and to Jackson Warley. Who both are CO cubers and also have had some experience helping put together competitions they would be more then happy to help. Also Donovan of lubix would help. I think even Patrick Kelly would help. Thats to name a few i think if getting nationals in CO is what we want then We could get it to work.


----------



## Tyson (May 23, 2011)

You'd take that over Socorro, New Mexico? I miss the green chili...

Another interesting place would be Miami. Though flights into DEN are pretty much probably the cheapest if you average everyone's expenditures around the country.


----------



## Tyson (May 23, 2011)

Would people who aren't saved be allowed at the competition?


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

Tyson said:


> You'd take that over Socorro, New Mexico? I miss the green chili...
> 
> Another interesting place would be Miami. Though flights into DEN are pretty much probably the cheapest if you average everyone's expenditures around the country.


 
haha no i wouldnt but coming to NM isnt ideal because flights cost so much, which is because its not a big port. I will think DEN would be cheap for everyone, easy to get a place, affordable, and semi-convenient for everyone in the USA. Miami would be nice but again its on the coast which i think is a disadvantage to the people of the west coast. If you need Green Chile i can send you some lol



Tyson said:


> Would people who aren't saved be allowed at the competition?


I agree what if im jewish?


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 23, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> I know of a place that we could book for free its the church my dad pastors at its in Davenport iowa. I would even be willing to help set it up and get thing organized here is the site to the church. There is a great big gym we could host in. http://www.grace-efree.org/ I could even try and get my old high school to let us use the gym or cafeteria. http://www.davenportschools.org/central/ Also there are some cubers at iowa state college who would help set one up there. I would like one in the middle of the united stated like Iowa Illinois missouri or minnesota or wisconsin.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 23, 2011)

Tyson said:


> I think Colorado would be really interesting. I would need the cubing community in Colorado to step up and take a major part in the organization of the event for this to happen.



This is a good point, people need to suggest locations with a mature and experienced group of cubers nearby that could help with the organization. 



Tyson said:


> Denver International Airport is also huge, and you pretty much need a flight to get off the airport. So transportation would be slightly an issue, as I think people would have to rent cars or get taxis, which maybe isn't terrible, but it certainly isn't the same as 2010 at MIT where we had public transportation access from the airport to the venue.



True, but I'd rather rent a cab than be forced to eat subway 8 times in 4 days. I think availability of amenities near the venue should trump transportation from the airport, within reason. Stanford was pretty far from the airport, but it worked out fine, and going from Denver Airport to someplace in the city shouldn't be that bad.



Tyson said:


> If you're going to post a convention hall, at least get me a quote on how much the daily rental would be. That should be the rule... you must get a quote on the price.



Agreed.



Tyson said:


> @Woner, we have leads on 2012. It's going to take some time before we see whether or not these leads are feasible. Sure, they may rent you a room for $1,000 a day, but then charge you $300 per square-foot of stage you put in... so these are just things that need to be worked out. I'm quite excited about these leads actually. I'm hoping they work out.



So I've heard, I certainly hope it works out too. If not 2012 then at some point in the next few years.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 22, 2011)

Tyson said:


> OSU's student union is pretty magnificent. We're looking for things in that ball park.



Do you mean Oregon or Ohio State University? In any case, I live in Corvallis (home of Oregon State University) and would be willing to help organize this at OSU


----------



## Carson (Aug 22, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> Do you mean Oregon or Ohio State University? In any case, I live in Corvallis (home of Oregon State University) and would be willing to help organize this at OSU


Ohio State University... excuse me, my apologies, THE Ohio State University.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> guinepigs rock said:
> 
> 
> > I know of a place that we could book for free its the church my dad pastors at its in Davenport iowa. I would even be willing to help set it up and get thing organized here is the site to the church. There is a great big gym we could host in. http://www.grace-efree.org/ I could even try and get my old high school to let us use the gym or cafeteria. http://www.davenportschools.org/central/ Also there are some cubers at iowa state college who would help set one up there. I would like one in the middle of the united stated like Iowa Illinois missouri or minnesota or wisconsin.
> ...


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 22, 2011)

Chicago area perhaps?


----------



## shelley (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to start handing out infractions for posts that don't follow the rules. No "in my backyard" posts, no posts suggesting a location with nothing else. The signal to noise ratio is already depressingly low in these threads. We've already done Nationals in Chicago, and simply posting "Chicago area" doesn't give us any leads to work off of.

If you have a serious suggestion for a venue, do some work first and look into it. Getting us a price quote would be great for starters. Otherwise we'll just ignore posts with no meaningful content.

Also, those who went to Nationals a few weeks ago saw how great the OSU Union ballroom was. 2012 will be at the Riviera Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas. We're looking at venues of that caliber. We're not going to hold Nationals in your high school gym after Las Vegas.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2011)

How much did the Las Vegas venue cost? If you don't want to reveal this info, how many digits? 

Will a college basketball/concert/other events area be too big? Plus, the minimum cost for rent per day is $10,000

I don't want to get into so much detail about the place, but I can assume it's too much.


----------



## shelley (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't have the exact numbers handy, but it's 4 digits. $10,000/day is definitely way out of our budget, unless everyone and their mom buys 5 plushies.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry about just giving a city  I was looking into it

I found 2 possible venues in Philadelphia 
http://www.eventective.com/USA/Pennsylvania/Philadelphia/6021/Sheraton-Society-Hill.html
http://www.eventective.com/USA/Penn...t-Regency-Philadelphia-At-Penn-s-Landing.html

It has a contact venue button, as well as if you click check availability you can enter a general price, so it may be good if the price is right


----------



## Bob (Aug 23, 2011)

Venues in NYC are so expensive!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 23, 2011)

not Ohio again mall of america


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 23, 2011)

I think chicago would be cool


----------



## insane569 (Aug 23, 2011)

wisconsin dells?
im pretty sure alot more people would go cause you know
water parks and what not


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the last comp at MOA seemed to crowded, maybe at the Excel Energy Center?


----------



## Kian (Aug 23, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> I think the last comp at MOA seemed to crowded, maybe at the Excel Energy Center?


 
Deal, but first we all have to get drafted by the Wild. I don't see how else that's feasible.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 23, 2011)

does nationals have to be at a different location every year? if not, id be cool with Massachusetts again


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 23, 2011)

cityzach said:


> does nationals have to be at a different location every year? if not, id be cool with Massachusetts again


 
Why would we not vary it up? Not fair for West coasters to travel across the continent to participate. It's called U.S. Nationals for a reason.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 23, 2011)

Are you serious? It's been east coast two years in a row, it deserves to be west coast two years in a row also.


----------



## Bob (Aug 23, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Are you serious? It's been east coast two years in a row, it deserves to be west coast two years in a row also.


 
I'm pretty sure Ohio is NOT on the East Coast. Columbus, OH is at least 500 miles inland.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 23, 2011)

1. I'm pretty sure everyone knows my views on Berkeley, so I won't talk about that here.

2. Ohio State = Central. Or Big Ten land. Take your pick. If we do this by athletic conferences, so far we've done: 
2004: Caltech/Pasadena/CA. You can make a claim that Pasadena is Pac 10, as UCLA plays there.
2006: Exploratorium/San Francisco, CA. Clearly Pac 10 land.
2007: Chicago Cultural Center/Chicago, IL. Big Ten.
2008: Underground Atlanta/Atlanta, GA. SEC.
2009: Stanford/Stanford, CA. Pac 10.
2010: MIT/Cambridge, MA. MIT's not in it, but Big East/ACC, basically.
2011: tOSU/Columbus, OH. Big Ten.
2012: The Riviera/Las Vegas, NV. Mountain West.
2013: Big 12? The only place "big" enough is probably Texas. And I would hate to have to go to Texas in the summer. But it does seem like it might be "their turn." (Other states in the Big 12 footprint: Oklahoma, Iowa, Kansas. Nebraska and Colorado used to be here). I could see the SEC going here as well; Worlds has been at Disneyworld, and that seemed to go well. No idea about New Orleans. I don't think there are many other nice cities in the SEC footprint (Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, Kentucky, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana).


----------



## Bryan (Aug 23, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> not Ohio again mall of america


 
After seeing how nice an insanely large venue like OSU made the competition, I would put MOA out of the running. It's nice for a regional competition, but couldn't handle Nationals at this point.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

New York to Maryland VIrginia area

i would say maryland. we could easily do it at college park


----------



## shelley (Aug 23, 2011)

Vincents said:


> 2013: Big 12? The only place "big" enough is probably Texas. And I would hate to have to go to Texas in the summer. But it does seem like it might be "their turn."


 
I grew up in Texas. I strongly advise against going there in August.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 23, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> New York to Maryland VIrginia area
> 
> i would say maryland. we could easily do it at college park


 
i like this idea very much.


----------



## Bob (Aug 24, 2011)

shelley said:


> I grew up in Texas. I strongly advise against going there in August.


 
I agree with shelley. We did that in 2005. It wasn't called Nationals, but it was the Caltech Summer competition with the same organizers and I was there, so it might was well have been. I set three world records in that competition because I was awesome. I think we all decided then that Texas in August was a bad idea. The venue's A/C was broken. That didn't help at all.


----------



## Bob (Aug 24, 2011)

cityzach said:


> i like this idea very much.


 
I don't. Most suitable venues in New York are expensive. I don't like driving down to Maryland or DC. And Virginia? It may be a while before Virginia has another cube competition. I'm not going there and I don't think Tim wants to either.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 24, 2011)

Bob said:


> I don't. Most suitable venues in New York are expensive. I don't like driving down to Maryland or DC. And Virginia? It may be a while before Virginia has another cube competition. I'm not going there and I don't think Tim wants to either.



why dont you want to come to va?


----------



## Bob (Aug 24, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> why dont you want to come to va?


 
I don't like the drive and there are no organizers left there. Virginia people will just have to go to Maryland for a while.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 24, 2011)

Bob said:


> I don't like the drive and there are no organizers left there. Virginia people will just have to go to Maryland for a while.


 
what about north virginia? its like close to maryland


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 24, 2011)

jonlin said:


> You kidding? 2004-2009: note. all in west coast.


 
Wow I wonder how much it cost them to teleport the cities of Chicago and Atlanta to the west coast.

New rule on top if Shelley's-
If you can't match a first grader's understanding of US Geography and decide to post something stupid, you'll be infracted as well.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

correct me if im wrong but most US cubers are in the north east and california area. i think it should alternate between the 2 areas, more or less, either annually or biennially.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> *correct me if im wrong but most US cubers are in* the north east and *california area.*


 
Yes, you are wrong: http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think the St. Charles convention center would be nice, it's connected to an Embassy Suites so hotel access would be really nice. It is right off the highway and about 30 minutes away from downtown St. Louis and only 15 minutes from the airport. The venue is quite big, you can look at pictures and more information on their website. http://www.stcharlesconventioncenter.com/


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Yes, you are wrong: http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php.


 
i disagree, it looks to me that the densest areas are california, the north east.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 24, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I think the St. Charles convention center would be nice, it's connected to an Embassy Suites so hotel access would be really nice. It is right off the highway and about 30 minutes away from downtown St. Louis and only 15 minutes from the airport. The venue is quite big, you can look at pictures and more information on their website. http://www.stcharlesconventioncenter.com/


 
st. louis actually sounds like a really good idea. Looks like a nice convention center too.


----------



## Bob (Aug 24, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> With the highest concentration of cubers, the tri-state area would be a sensible choice.


 
You do realize there are many tri-state areas in the US, right?



Hershey said:


> Yes, you are wrong: http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php.


 
Wait a second, you said he's wrong but posted a link that confirms what he said.




jonlin said:


> http://www.montgomeryschoolsmd.org/schools/takomaparkms/
> Which is Takoma park middle school. they'd probably be happy to host and organize the competition.
> They have school competitions themselves. We're in Maryland


 
Ooh! What about Random Pre-K School! Wait, they'd be happy to organize the competition, too? Well, we've been doing it wrong all these years. We usually have a staff of experienced cubers, but if we can get the staff of Takoma Park middle school to organize it, that will free us all up for the 3 days. That's exciting!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2011)

Bob said:


> Wait a second, you said he's wrong but posted a link that confirms what he said.


 
I don't think so. It shows the greatest concentration is the east coast, certainly, but the next greatest concentration is probably the midwest, around Chicago. California is third at best now.

Of course, admittedly, CubingUSA gets used more by Midwest competitors than others, so the results there are probably a little skewed, but the point is that the link does not confirm what he said.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

i would still consider the chicago area north east or at least central, but definitely not mid west.
i would consider montana, wynoming as mid west. (for the northern us)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i would still consider the chicago area north east or at least central, but definitely not mid west.
> i would consider montana, wynoming as mid west. (for the northern us)


 
I'm using the commonly used definition of the "Midwestern United States".

If you look at Wikipedia's map, that includes Chicago, Ohio, and Minnesota, the three places with probably the greatest concentration of cubers in the area. This is clearly a "midwest" contingent of cubers, by the most commonly accepted definition.

Also, CubingUSA has cubers classified according to the four areas mentioned in the Wikipedia article: Northeast, Midwest, South, and West. (Probably because Bryan looked at the same article I did. )

The reason for the geographical arrangement working like that is primarily population; this divides the country up into relatively equal population groups ("relatively" - the South has significantly more population than the other three areas, though). Places like Montana and Wyoming are too sparsely populated to belong to an area to themselves.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

fair enough, i was just saying that_ in my opinion_ it is east/central.


----------



## Bob (Aug 24, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I don't think so. It shows the greatest concentration is the east coast, certainly, but the next greatest concentration is probably the midwest, around Chicago. California is third at best now.
> 
> Of course, admittedly, CubingUSA gets used more by Midwest competitors than others, so the results there are probably a little skewed, but the point is that the link does not confirm what he said.


 
I'm not so sure about that. I count about 75 competitors in California, but only 40something around Chicago. It kind of depends how much of the midwest you want to count here.

The original statement was that most cubers are in the Northeast or California. It seems a bit unfair to compare California to the twelve states that compose the Midwest.




vcuber13 said:


> fair enough, i was just saying that_ in my opinion_ it is east/central.


 
Unfortunately, this isn't a matter of opinion. There is a definition of Midwest as defined by the US Census Bureau.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> In my opinion MOA would be highly difficult to have Nationals at.


 
I would have to agree with this, Chris. Yes, the mall is big and cool and all, but a convention center would be much more suited to a huge competition like this. The best buy rotunda was pretty sweet for comp though.

http://www.minneapolisconventioncenter.com/
The minneapolis convention center, on the other hand, _would_ be doable imo...

I will contact these folks....what should I give them for a ballpark estimate of people/how many days?
EDIT: I'll leave this up to 'you who I can't remember's name and should ...he who organizes MN events....' ...you know how to deal better. If you agree with me that the MCE would be cool


----------



## Bob (Aug 24, 2011)

For those of you looking into venues:

- The space should have 12,000+ sq. ft.
- The space should have stages for rent or included (at least enough stage for eight 4'x8' tables) with chairs on each side for judges.
- With 250 competitors, the expected attendance is 500+.

After having it in the grand ballroom at OSU, I really like the idea of having a large space like that instead of an auditorium. It was convenient having the side stage in the same room.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 24, 2011)

Bob said:


> After having it in the grand ballroom at OSU, I really like the idea of having a large space like that instead of an auditorium. It was convenient having the side stage in the same room.


 
Absolutely. Having all the tables and chairs was a huge plus as well. How many were there? (roughly)


----------



## Bob (Aug 24, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Absolutely. Having all the tables and chairs was a huge plus as well. How many were there? (roughly)


 
I think there were 21 of the larger tables (with approx. 175 seats), 30 of the smaller tables, roughly 100 seats for the side stage, and roughly 200 seats for the main stage. All in all, there were about 500 seats.

We would also need a couple additional rooms for storage of materials, long events (FMC/big BLD/multiBLD), etc.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bob said:


> I think there were 21 of the larger tables (with approx. 175 seats), 30 of the smaller tables, roughly 100 seats for the side stage, and roughly 200 seats for the main stage. All in all, there were about 500 seats.



To give you another idea, here's a draft of the OSU floorplan:
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/Setup_081111_World_Cube_Associ.pdf
Some changes to this layout we made were to have 8 tables (not 7) on the stage, and adding a merchandise area in the bottom left corner. The room was about 11,500 sq. ft. And don't forget all the usable space in other rooms and around the building...


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 24, 2011)

"THE" tri-state area of New Jersey/Pennsylvania/New York was what he meant.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 24, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i would still consider the chicago area north east or at least central, but definitely not mid west.
> i would consider montana, wynoming as mid west. (for the northern us)



:fp

As others have stated, your opinion doesn't matter when it comes to geography. However, if you think back a long time ago when people lived in the 13 colonies, everything that direction was "west". However, there was a lot of stuff that was "west". Some of it was closer than others. They declared that part to be the "Middle West", because it was in the middle, but west of most people (because most everyone still lived in the 13 colonies area). And that's what the name is. It's like people saying "New York City" should just become "York City", because it's been around long enough, it's not new anymore.

And yes, the CubingUSA regions are based on the US Census Bureau divisions. And CubingUSA is more skewed to the Midwest because Jim and I have used it more heavily for our competitions, and people likely to sign up are those in sparser cubing areas (so they can find people).


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

i didnt know about these dividings, so when i said north east i meant the north eastern quarter of the US.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 25, 2011)

shelley said:


> those who went to Nationals a few weeks ago saw how great the OSU Union ballroom was.


 
It really was great. We could walk around easily (no narrow fixed rows of seats), we had tables, and the lighting was excellent. Both the artificial one and the daylight through the huge windows behind the stage. Very nice athmosphere, hope future venues will be similar.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 26, 2011)

U of M union it's pretty big, there hasn't been a competition in michigan since 09, lots of cubers, there's many cubers who haven't been able to go to any competitions in the area.


----------



## Carson (Aug 26, 2011)

Bob said:


> For those of you looking into venues:
> 
> - The space should have 12,000+ sq. ft.
> - The space should have stages for rent or included (at least enough stage for eight 4'x8' tables) with chairs on each side for judges.
> ...



The stage was 75 feet in length. Also, in addition to the 12,000+ sq. ft main venue, we would also need access to 2-3 other rooms. Slightly larger than your standard "high school classroom" would be usable.


----------



## Bob (Aug 26, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> U of M union it's pretty big, there hasn't been a competition in michigan since 09, lots of cubers, there's many cubers who haven't been able to go to any competitions in the area.


 
Did you even read the criteria? The largest space according to the list on their website is about HALF of the 2011 and 2012 venues.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh and sorry for forgetting your name @Bryan Logan. I blanked.

The ballroom at the Minneapolis Convention Center is 28,000 square feet btw.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it could be good in the east coast or in the south east coast,like georgia or somewhere like that.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2011)

Perhaps St.Louis would be nice. I'll look in to it more when I have time.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Perhaps St.Louis would be nice. I'll look in to it more when I have time.


I already posted the best place to do it. Main exibit on bottom floor is 27,600 sq. ft. (35,700 if Jr. Ballroom is included, and the Grand Ballroom on 2nd floor is 16,200 sq. ft.



kprox1994 said:


> I think the St. Charles convention center would be nice, it's connected to an Embassy Suites so hotel access would be really nice. It is right off the highway and about 30 minutes away from downtown St. Louis and only 15 minutes from the airport. The venue is quite big, you can look at pictures and more information on their website. http://www.stcharlesconventioncenter.com/


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 29, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I already posted the best place to do it. Main exibit on bottom floor is 27,600 sq. ft. (35,700 if Jr. Ballroom is included, and the Grand Ballroom on 2nd floor is 16,200 sq. ft.


 
Cost?


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 29, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Cost?


 I can't find the cost on the website, I would need to contact them.


----------



## Bob (Aug 29, 2011)

Hovair said:


> I think it could be good in the east coast or in the south east coast,like georgia or somewhere like that.


 
We had it in Atlanta. Never again.


----------



## Bob (Aug 29, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I can't find the cost on the website, I would need to contact them.


 
Most places are this way. Please, when you tell us places, also find out a cost. A huge venue is great, but if it's going to cost more than $10k, it's probably out of our budget.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 21, 2011)

Tyson, what in your opinion are the top 3 venues right now?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 24, 2011)

So we're right now considering two possible dates: July 5-7 and July 19-21. Any preference between the two?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 24, 2011)

I would like the 19-21. For me, later in July works out much better, since I still have school stuff (extra-curricular stuff, volunteering) in later June-early July.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 24, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> Oh and sorry for forgetting your name @Bryan Logan. I blanked.
> 
> The ballroom at the Minneapolis Convention Center is 28,000 square feet btw.


 
I would be down for mini.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 24, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> So we're right now considering two possible dates: July 5-7 and July 19-21. Any preference between the two?



In general, July 19-21 would probably seem to work the best for most, for the reason that some people might be out visiting family around the 4th of July (in the US). Plus, as mentioned above, extra-curricular school stuff usually takes place until early July.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 24, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> In general, July 19-21 would probably seem to work the best for most, for the reason that some people might be out visiting family around the 4th of July (in the US).


That could make it a good reason to hold it that weekend, though. Travel to visit your family, then save a plane flight by making the trip longer and going directly to Nationals.

Unfortunately, that would work a lot better with a one-day buffer between the holiday and the first day of the competition.

In any case, I would totally fly to Boston early to hang out with cubers on the fourth of July.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 24, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> That could make it a good reason to hold it that weekend, though. Travel to visit your family, then save a plane flight by making the trip longer and going directly to Nationals.
> 
> Unfortunately, that would work a lot better with a one-day buffer between the holiday and the first day of the competition.
> 
> In any case, I would totally fly to Boston early to hang out with cubers on the fourth of July.



Good point. Now that I think about it that way, it seems like a really good idea, with that one-day buffer you mentioned to travel between destinations.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 24, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Good point. Now that I think about it that way, it seems like a really good idea, with that one-day buffer you mentioned to travel between destinations.


 
You would have to leave on the 4th though, which could interfere with holiday plans.

I think later in July would be better for more people.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 24, 2011)

Definitively the late july option. July 4th weekend is a no-no for many.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm fine with either. I'd prefer the later late due to me having a very important race I care about in mid July, and I know at Nationals I'll be eating crap that isn't healthy.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2011)

YEAH JULY!

Although at this point, it really doesn't matter since i should be out of school by then with a real job.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 24, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> So we're right now considering two possible dates: July 5-7 and July 19-21. Any preference between the two?


 
thats a bad time right near 4th july.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 24, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> thats a bad time right near 4th july.


 
We've already determined that.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 4, 2012)

July 18-22 would seem ideal over July 4-7 is what I'm hearing. Unfortunately, I don't think July 18-22, 2013 will work.

So how do people feel about June 28-30, 2013 for the competition? How does that compare to July 4-7? I imagine September is pretty terrible because of school.

How crappy is December 26-28, 2013? Is that a good travel time for people? Would a date like that be better or worse for international competitors compared to June 28-30?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 4, 2012)

December around the holidays is pretty terrible, at least for me. Especially for the fact that I'd still have to be mingling with family at gatherings etc and I doubt I'd go to Nationals. 

That being said, the June 28-30th option works for me. It's a date that's still pretty far so I doubt people have anything planned for that.


----------



## Bob (Jan 5, 2012)

The December dates are not being considered. That time frame doesn't really work for anybody.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 5, 2012)

Tyson said:


> July 18-22 would seem ideal over July 4-7 is what I'm hearing. Unfortunately, I don't think July 18-22, 2013 will work.
> 
> So how do people feel about June 28-30, 2013 for the competition? How does that compare to July 4-7? I imagine September is pretty terrible because of school.
> 
> How crappy is December 26-28, 2013? Is that a good travel time for people? Would a date like that be better or worse for international competitors compared to June 28-30?


 

So what are the venues that are being considered the most right now?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 5, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> So what are the venues that are being considered the most right now?


 
We'll discuss that once plans are a bit more finalized. We've got a possible venue we're very happy with, there's just some stuff on our end we need to work out before we're sure.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 5, 2012)

Tyson said:


> July 18-22 would seem ideal over July 4-7 is what I'm hearing. Unfortunately, I don't think July 18-22, 2013 will work.
> 
> So how do people feel about June 28-30, 2013 for the competition? How does that compare to July 4-7? I imagine September is pretty terrible because of school.
> 
> How crappy is December 26-28, 2013? Is that a good travel time for people? Would a date like that be better or worse for international competitors compared to June 28-30?



Personally, I wouldn't like that june date. I have summer sports and summer classes then. That's just me. There's not much sense in asking because everyone is different. The late july date is great because that's a time where nobody is doing anything. I recall doing nothing because my classes and sports ended.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 5, 2012)

Theres a chance I could actually come to this!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 5, 2012)

As for the last July date, it looks like we can't get the venue for that day, so it's not really a possibility anymore.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't find the post that says where the competition is? Unless we are talking about what day before we decide on a location.
As long as it's in the summer and not late August it should be fine. I think a lot of people are used to having it in the middle of the summer.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 5, 2012)

I think the late July date will work best for most people. In early July and December I will be with my family and in June I have sports going on.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 5, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I can't find the post that says where the competition is? Unless we are talking about what day before we decide on a location.
> As long as it's in the summer and not late August it should be fine. I think a lot of people are used to having it in the middle of the summer.


 
They know the location, but they're not going to tell us until Nats this year.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 5, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> They know the location, but they're not going to tell us until Nats this year.


 

Why can't they just tell us now?


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 5, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> Why can't they just tell us now?


 
Because they're not certain, like Tim said. And besides, I love the suspense.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 5, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Because they're not certain, like Tim said. And besides, I love the suspense.


 
Haha, I don't like suspense at all, I always hate having to wait for birthday presents and stuff like that.


----------



## Kian (Jan 5, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> They know the location, but they're not going to tell us until Nats this year.


 
Nobody said that. The location is not official and the date of announcement has also not been decided.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 5, 2012)

Kian said:


> Nobody said that. The location is not official and the date of announcement has also not been decided.


 

I guess I kind of went off on a tangent when Tim said that they found a nice location :-/


----------



## Kian (Jan 5, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> I guess I kind of went off on a tangent when Tim said that they found a nice location :-/


 
No problem, I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Vincents (Jan 5, 2012)

Rumors can be spread by both *****s and well-intentioned people. Sometimes those descriptions may apply to the same person. At this point, don't believe anything you read about venue decisions or announcements, because nothing's been decided yet (we haven't even decided on a date yet, let alone a location).


----------



## Tyson (Jan 5, 2012)

Nationals 2012 is still very much a work in progress. US 2013 is not a priority above work for 2012, so don't expect anything soon.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 21, 2012)

What about chicago. http://www.thegrandballroom.net/
I already contacted them and asked if they would host.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 21, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> What about chicago. http://www.thegrandballroom.net/


It's not like they've held it there before.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 21, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> It's not like they've held it there before.


 
That was 4 years ago.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 21, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> What about chicago. http://www.thegrandballroom.net/
> *I already contacted them and asked if they would host.*


 
Why would you do that?


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 21, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> That was 4 years ago.


 
There are many more places in the US that we've not held Nats at.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 21, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> There are many more places in the US that we've not held Nats at.


 
South Dakota ! (Or north)


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 21, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> South Dakota ! (Or north)


 
Have we ever actually had it anywhere midwest before?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> Have we ever actually had it anywhere midwest before?


 
Depends on your definition of "midwest". The US Census Bureau considers Ohio and Chicago to be in the Midwest.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 21, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> Have we ever actually had it anywhere midwest before?


 
I just said that cause it's only like a 13 hour drive from my house. Although it would be nice to have it in say Minnesota.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love to go to Minnesota. Not like traveling to the otherside of the country. Reasonable distance. But are there any cubers in Minnesota that can find a venue?


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 21, 2012)

What about Texas or Florida? Don't know how many cubers are in Florida, but if I remember correctly Texas has a pretty strong base and there hasn't been a nats near there (Las Vegas is sorta close, but not really).


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 21, 2012)

insane569 said:


> I would love to go to Minnesota. Not like traveling to the otherside of the country. Reasonable distance. But are there any cubers in Minnesota that can find a venue?


 
Bryan Logan I'm sure could find a good one, he's the one that organizes all the competitions here.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 22, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> I already contacted them and asked if they would host.


 
And their answer is going to be yes. You don't even need to describe what you're doing, they're going to say yes. If you want to pay them to rent the room to sit around and stare at the wall, they're fine with that. They still make money. Now getting a quote on the costs and availability is a different matter.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 22, 2012)

If we could find an outdoor spot in Florida.. 
That would be amazing.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 22, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> If we could find an outdoor spot in Florida..
> That would be amazing.



What if it rains? But yes Florida would be epic.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 22, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> What if it rains? But yes Florida would be epic.


 
Or if it's simply breezy. We should go to Alaska! Jkjk


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 22, 2012)

We've already had it in Florida. It was also outside. :3


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 22, 2012)

This might sound weird, but why don't we just keep recycling different venues? By that I mean just make it the same 4 or 5 cities that hold it. We already know the cost, size, and quality of the previous venues, why not just use them again? 

We have, Boston, Berkley, Ohio, and Las Vegas. So, Boston for all the NE guys, Ohio for Midwest, Las Vegas for....desert people, and Berkley for the west cubers. However, the west is big, so that can be split into LA and Seattle or something. I mean, the Olympics use the same cities and venues sometimes, just look at London.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 22, 2012)

^ You forgot SE. 

The reason I assume they choose different locations is so they could let people from more remote areas (such as the Dakotas, Montana, Washington, etc.) To have a chance. They'll have to wait, but there will be one eventually. 

Example, Vegas isn't too populated cuber-wise. I think it's an excellent location.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 25, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> I mean, the Olympics use the same cities and venues sometimes, just look at London.


 
If cubing required a few billion in infrastructure, we'd probably re-use venues more often too. One thing you need to remember about US Nationals is that it's an extremely large draw of International competitors (not just Canada). Moving it around gives them a chance to see different places in the US.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 11, 2012)

Bryan said:


> If cubing required a few billion in infrastructure, we'd probably re-use venues more often too. One thing you need to remember about US Nationals is that it's an extremely large draw of International competitors (not just Canada). Moving it around gives them a chance to see different places in the US.


 
Our negotiations to redo this event at the Riviera fell through :-( trying to come up with another solution now.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmmm, well I've had two locations in mind for a while now;

> Washington D.C- Museum of Natural History (or any other fun venues, this is the first place that came to mind)
> Pros=
>Very large venue, I've seen some of the halls, trust me, you're voice will echo.
>Many hotels nearby
>Lots of airports (3, that I know of)
>States such as VA, NC, SC, WV, etc. will have a chance at competing since not many competitions are held there
>Has something for families to do. Las Vegas, and I've been to Las Vegas, was a good choice because it provides some sort of additional recreation outside of cubing, and allows families to pass the time in a fun way.
>Cons=
>DC is somewhat compact, a bit small but is most certainly doable 
>Hotels are a bit expensive, as with food arrangements

2nd Choice: Los Angeles

I was only in LA for a few days, but I could name a few locations that would interest cubers:
>LA Science Museum (forgot exact name, I apologize)
>Staples Center 
>Convention Center
>Amusement Parks 
>UCLA/Caltech, which is in nearby Pasadena


----------



## Tyson (Apr 12, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Hmmm, well I've had two locations in mind for a while now;
> 
> > Washington D.C- Museum of Natural History (or any other fun venues, this is the first place that came to mind)
> > Pros=
> ...


 
Do you have quotes on any of these? You've listed a bunch of suggestions, but one of these (Staples Center) I would imagine would easily cost $50,000 for the venue cost. Which leads me to believe that you haven't ballparked the cost of these venues. Can you get me a ballpark of how much each one would cost?

Caltech is too small to hold such an event. Have you been to Caltech and have you been to previous nationals?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, Tyson,
is there any way that I could help out with nationals 2013? I am hosting my first competition in a few months (New Albany 2012) and am looking into helping out with nationals if it ends up on the east coast. summer 2013 will be the summer before my senior year.
Thanks,
Aaron
P.S. has anyone thought about New york venues?
P.S.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 12, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Hi, Tyson,
> is there any way that I could help out with nationals 2013? I am hosting my first competition in a few months (New Albany 2012) and am looking into helping out with nationals if it ends up on the east coast. summer 2013 will be the summer before my senior year.
> Thanks,
> Aaron
> ...


 
Isn't York quite expensive?


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 12, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Hmmm, well I've had two locations in mind for a while now;
> 
> > Washington D.C- Museum of Natural History (or any other fun venues, this is the first place that came to mind)
> > Pros=
> ...


 
Genius. DC has tons of large halls and building we could use, and one of the Smithsonians (free admission) would be good because non-cubing relatives (siblings, parents, etc) would have something to do.
But can you book one of the smithsonian buildings?


----------



## Bob (Apr 12, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Genius. DC has tons of large halls and building we could use, and one of the Smithsonians (free admission) would be good because non-cubing relatives (siblings, parents, etc) would have something to do.
> But can you book one of the smithsonian buildings?


 
When I contacted them a long time ago (like 2006-2008) they did not allow such events. I haven't asked them since.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 12, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Do you have quotes on any of these? You've listed a bunch of suggestions, but one of these (Staples Center) I would imagine would easily cost $50,000 for the venue cost. Which leads me to believe that you haven't ballparked the cost of these venues. Can you get me a ballpark of how much each one would cost?
> 
> 
> Caltech is too small to hold such an event. Have you been to Caltech and have you been to previous nationals?



I figured Staples Center would be out of this world :/
I can contact the museum over the weekend, and I'll look into some additional venues in DC.

I've been to Caltech, but I never really went into many of the rooms (I visited the campus for about 30 minutes, sorry for not knowing much)

and, unfortunately I have not been to nats before  I was planning to go this year (my family loves vegas) but I chose not to go, I don't want to pay a ton and not get very far in the competition.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 13, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Genius. DC has tons of large halls and building we could use, and one of the Smithsonians (free admission) would be good because non-cubing relatives (siblings, parents, etc) would have something to do.
> But can you book one of the smithsonian buildings?


 
I spoke with one of the curators of one of the museums last week about something else entirely, but it still appears that they do not hold these sorts of events.



MirzaCubing said:


> I figured Staples Center would be out of this world :/
> I can contact the museum over the weekend, and I'll look into some additional venues in DC.
> 
> I've been to Caltech, but I never really went into many of the rooms (I visited the campus for about 30 minutes, sorry for not knowing much)
> ...


 
Tyson should know the pros and cons of hosting a competition at Caltech, seeing as how he went there for college.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 13, 2012)

Bob said:


> When I contacted them a long time ago (like 2006-2008) they did not allow such events. I haven't asked them since.


 


Vincents said:


> I spoke with one of the curators of one of the museums last week about something else entirely, but it still appears that they do not hold these sorts of events.


 
Bummer...


----------



## Tyson (Apr 17, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Hi, Tyson,
> is there any way that I could help out with nationals 2013? I am hosting my first competition in a few months (New Albany 2012) and am looking into helping out with nationals if it ends up on the east coast. summer 2013 will be the summer before my senior year.
> Thanks,
> Aaron
> ...


 
Aaron,

I don't have much visibility into your undoubtedly very hard work and dedication. Best is for you to work with Bob and Tim, and surface your interest in helping out to them. I can't really help, as I don't interact with east coast cubers that much these days.

With regard to New York venues, there are two main issues: venue cost, travel cost. Venue cost, in that I think it's really hard to find something reasonably priced. If you know of one, let me know. But really, I think the problem will be hotel. Every damn hotel in New York City is something like $400 a night. It's pretty absurd there.

For example, look at the cost of hotel at this year's nationals in Vegas. $50 a night! (Probably $60 when all is said and done with taxes)... but it's cheaper than Ohio. So that's something to strongly consider, at $300 a night, or even at $200 a night for the hotel, hotel is going to cost more than the plane ticket.

But again, I'd love to have you help out, but I don't have much visibility into your work so please work with Bob and Tim to accomplish what you want.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 18, 2012)

We aren't having a competition in one single hotel room bro. You have to be consistent with the numbers you compare. Hotel rooms in Vegas are ~$60. Hotel rooms in New York City are in the hundreds. Tyson said nothing about how much the venue costs. However, my experience living in NYC tells me that it will be wallet murder.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 18, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We aren't having a competition in one single hotel room bro. You have to be consistent with the numbers you compare. Hotel rooms in Vegas are ~$60. Hotel rooms in New York City are in the hundreds. Tyson said nothing about how much the venue costs. However, my experience living in NYC tells me that it will be wallet murder.


 
I took Tyson's statement out of context. Mea Culpa. However, I'm fairly certain that the small fortune of registration fees are more than enough to cover a New York Venue.


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2012)

You would be wrong about that.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 18, 2012)

shelley said:


> You would be wrong about that.


 Compelling argument! And isn't The position held by Tyson Chairman of the Board? Am I missing something? Name calling... ?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 18, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Compelling argument! And isn't The position held by Tyson Chairman of the Board? Am I missing something? Name calling... ?


 
The tone of your post was rather... ambiguous. Also, perhaps you should just take the word of somebody who actually would know about the situation, rather than making sarcastic comments about their statements. The WCA isn't exactly rolling in money.


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2012)

It's no less compelling than yours. But unlike you, I actually know the numbers involved.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 18, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I took Tyson's statement out of context. Mea Culpa. However, I'm fairly certain that the small fortune of registration fees are more than enough to cover a New York Venue.


 
Would you care to do an estimate to support your assumption that the money from registration fees could cover an event in New York? The amount of money raised from registration fees I would think that anyone could estimate to within a factor of two. For the amount it would cost for a venue, I would recommend calling a place or two to get a price quote.



drewsopchak said:


> Compelling argument! And isn't The position held by Tyson Chairman of the Board? Am I missing something? Name calling... ?


 
Seriously, it's really silly for you to argue something without numbers when the numbers are available. Do some estimates, and if you want to make an assumption, back it up with data. Otherwise, you're just pulling claims from out of thin air. If you feel that this is doable in New York, I'll look into it if you provide enough evidence to make it worthwhile to look into.

Or, if you want, I would work with Bob and Tim, and you can hold Nationals 2013 in New York.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 18, 2012)

shelley said:


> It's no less compelling than yours. But unlike you, I actually know the numbers involved.


 
Care to share?


----------



## Tyson (Apr 18, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Care to share?


 
Second request, please give us your analysis on why you think money from registration fees could support the cost of an event in New York. We have the numbers in terms of how much registration fees brought in for our 2011 event. What we don't have is the number of how much it would cost to host an event in New York City. Why don't you provide us with an estimate on the venue cost in New York City, because you seem so confident, I'd imagine you know this number already.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 18, 2012)

Tyson said:


> we don't have is the number of how much it would cost to host an event in New York City.


 New York is out of the question? If you haven't got and estimates, on what basis can you rule out NYC? Shelley knows the numbers so i recommend asking her.
Considering the size of the city, and wide range of venues, I feel that the burden is upon you to rule it out.


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2012)

Tyson and I both know the numbers. That's not the point. You made this claim:



> However, I'm fairly certain that the small fortune of registration fees are more than enough to cover a New York Venue.



I believe the burden is on you to back up that statement.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 18, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> New York is out of the question? If you haven't got and estimates, on what basis can you rule out NYC? Shelley knows the numbers so i recommend asking her.
> Considering the size of the city, and wide range of venues, I feel that the burden is upon you to rule it out.


 
I am asking you to verify the following claim:



drewsopchak said:


> I took Tyson's statement out of context. Mea Culpa. However, I'm fairly certain that the small fortune of registration fees are more than enough to cover a New York Venue.



It's not my burden to do anything. I made the decision not to bother evaluating New York City for an event like this, and so I have invested resources into other more promising places. If you want us to evaluate New York City, it's your burden to back up your claim.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 18, 2012)

He wanted you to evaluate New York City's venues (as in find actual costs), not multiply what you think the entry fee is with what you think the attendance will be.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 18, 2012)

While I'd love to have nationals in NY, I agree with pretty much everyone besides Drew. It'd be way too expensive to hold it in the city. However, I'm kind of considering emailing or calling some of the bigger hotels to find a quote. Tyson, would it be cool if I did this? I live a few hours from the city, but I could easily help organize it. I also think Philly would be a cool idea, I can look at hotels there too. Sorry if I'm being a little forward. :/


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2012)

1. More than 350, really? How can you be so sure of that? Even the last World Championships had fewer than 300 competitors.

2. Your estimate of registration fee revenue is over 3 times as high as the actual number we brought in in 2011.

3. You didn't provide the answer to the other half of the question, which is an estimate of venue cost in NYC.


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> While I'd love to have nationals in NY, I agree with pretty much everyone besides Drew. It'd be way too expensive to hold it in the city. However, I'm kind of considering emailing or calling some of the bigger hotels to find a quote. Tyson, would it be cool if I did this? I live a few hours from the city, but I could easily help organize it. I also think Philly would be a cool idea, I can look at hotels there too. Sorry if I'm being a little forward. :/


 
Can't hurt to get a quote. Let us know if you find anything we could use.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 18, 2012)

shelley said:


> 1. More than 350, really? How can you be so sure of that? Even the last World Championships had fewer than 300 competitors.
> 
> 2. Your estimate of registration fee revenue is over 3 times as high as the actual number we brought in in 2011.
> 
> 3. You didn't provide the answer to the other half of the question, which is an estimate of venue cost in NYC.


 What was brought in in 2011? I simply don't think we should rule out a city that is near more cubers than pretty much any other major American City without some evaluation.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 18, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> While I'd love to have nationals in NY, I agree with pretty much everyone besides Drew. It'd be way too expensive to hold it in the city. However, I'm kind of considering emailing or calling some of the bigger hotels to find a quote. Tyson, would it be cool if I did this? I live a few hours from the city, but I could easily help organize it. I also think Philly would be a cool idea, I can look at hotels there too. Sorry if I'm being a little forward. :/


 
Nick,

No, that would actually be great. Feel free to contact hotels. Let me know if you want any guidance, or someone to read over the e-mail that you plan to send. I can help you pinpoint the relevant information to present to these hotels.

That being said, let's say for some reason you found a venue of equal quality and equal price to what we could get elsewhere. (Unlikely, but let's just pretend.) You would have to find a reasonable hotel rate to go along with it, because hotels in NYC are simply ridiculously expensive.

-Tyson


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 18, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Nick,
> 
> No, that would actually be great. Feel free to contact hotels. Let me know if you want any guidance, or someone to read over the e-mail that you plan to send. I can help you pinpoint the relevant information to present to these hotels.
> 
> ...



Ahh, I forgot to factor in room prices into what I was thinking. I think I'll just stick with Philly then, the rooms are bound to be cheaper than NYC. I'll research some of the bigger Philly hotels and PM you with a draft of the email or two over the next week. Thanks for replying, Tyson and Shelley!


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2012)

Just to give a basic idea...

Here is a lovely room that is 10% of the size of the space we will have at the Riviera. 88 person capacity, $600/hr. Registration fees MIGHT be able to cover one day of this venue. Did I mention it's only 10% of the size we're renting at the Riviera? This is typical of what you can expect when looking for venues in New York City. I've tried. I live only 20 minutes away from NYC. If you can find something, we'll look into it, but I don't think you can.

http://www.evenues.com/meeting-space/love-theatre-New-York/2496


----------



## Carson (Apr 18, 2012)

Chiming in a little late, but:

I would highly recommend avoiding D.C. Hotels are extremely expensive anywhere near the city. For anyone driving (which I assume would be a fair number of people considering the number of cubers within driving distance) the roads are confusing and parking anywhere downtown is an absolute nightmare. I ended up ~10 miles from my intended destination last summer because I couldn't find a place to turn around. At one point, I believe my GPS began crying.


----------



## Kian (Apr 18, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What was brought in in 2011? I simply don't think we should rule out a city that is near more cubers than pretty much any other major American City without some evaluation.


 
We are not a bunch of incompetent fools. We evaluate quite a bit when we consider where one of the most popular tournaments in the world is held. You cannot imagine how many emails we exchange almost literally every day in preparation for a tournament which will be held more than a year from now. Nobody makes a dime off it and everybody spends countless hours preparing, nevermind the time spent actually running the competition so that it is *excellent* every year.

You are not (and will not be) privy to the numbers but be sure that you are unbelievably far off in estimating how much we take in and how much we need for the event. We get the best venue we can with the money we work hard to raise through both registration fees and sponsorships. When Shelley tells you the money isn't there, it's not. This is not up for debate.

You'll have to excuse my tone if it sounds a bit condescending or rough, but the attitude you displayed is not new (or unique to only you) and cubers should really understand what goes into this before they flippantly suggest we are incompetent or dismiss what we have to say. The tournament is great every year because the organizers/staff do the work to make it great. You should be thankful that you are afforded such an opportunity yearly.


----------



## RaresB (Apr 18, 2012)

Kian said:


> We are not a bunch of incompetent fools. We evaluate quite a bit when we consider where one of the most popular tournaments in the world is held. You cannot imagine how many emails we exchange almost literally every day in preparation for a tournament which will be held more than a year from now. Nobody makes a dime off it and everybody spends countless hours preparing, nevermind the time spent actually running the competition so that it is *excellent* every year.
> 
> You are not (and will not be) privy to the numbers but be sure that you are unbelievably far off in estimating how much we take in and how much we need for the event. We get the best venue we can with the money we work hard to raise through both registration fees and sponsorships. When Shelley tells you the money isn't there, it's not. This is not up for debate.
> 
> You'll have to excuse my tone if it sounds a bit condescending or rough, but the attitude you displayed is not new (or unique to only you) and cubers should really understand what goes into this before they flippantly suggest we are incompetent or dismiss what we have to say. The tournament is great every year because the organizers/staff do the work to make it great. You should be thankful that you are afforded such an opportunity yearly.


 Sometimes it's hard to appreciate something until you actually try doing, fr the experience I have in organizing various school events I can tell people that it is very very very time consuming, sometimes it's nit worth it but in the end it is awesome seeing everything run smoothly and people being happy. You should increase registration and give the organizers a cut


----------



## Tyson (Apr 18, 2012)

Kian said:


> We are not a bunch of incompetent fools. We evaluate quite a bit when we consider where one of the most popular tournaments in the world is held. You cannot imagine how many emails we exchange almost literally every day in preparation for a tournament which will be held more than a year from now. Nobody makes a dime off it and everybody spends countless hours preparing, nevermind the time spent actually running the competition so that it is *excellent* every year.
> 
> You are not (and will not be) privy to the numbers but be sure that you are unbelievably far off in estimating how much we take in and how much we need for the event. We get the best venue we can with the money we work hard to raise through both registration fees and sponsorships. When Shelley tells you the money isn't there, it's not. This is not up for debate.
> 
> You'll have to excuse my tone if it sounds a bit condescending or rough, but the attitude you displayed is not new (or unique to only you) and cubers should really understand what goes into this before they flippantly suggest we are incompetent or dismiss what we have to say. The tournament is great every year because the organizers/staff do the work to make it great. You should be thankful that you are afforded such an opportunity yearly.


 
It's this type of dialog that basically keeps me limiting my time spent on these forums. Such a waste of time, as there are important points that could be made, but instead they're wasted on someone who doesn't do any thinking.

And by the way, 2011 registration fees were LESS than the cost of the venue + the cost of the prizes.


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2012)

We should probably just stop creating these threads. It doesn't generate enough productive discussion to be worth it.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 19, 2012)

how about instead of NYC, we could possibly hold it near NYC, like NJ or Long Island.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 19, 2012)

Kian said:


> We are not a bunch of incompetent fools. We evaluate quite a bit when we consider where one of the most popular tournaments in the world is held. You cannot imagine how many emails we exchange almost literally every day in preparation for a tournament which will be held more than a year from now. Nobody makes a dime off it and everybody spends countless hours preparing, nevermind the time spent actually running the competition so that it is *excellent* every year.
> 
> You are not (and will not be) privy to the numbers but be sure that you are unbelievably far off in estimating how much we take in and how much we need for the event. We get the best venue we can with the money we work hard to raise through both registration fees and sponsorships. When Shelley tells you the money isn't there, it's not. This is not up for debate.
> 
> You'll have to excuse my tone if it sounds a bit condescending or rough, but the attitude you displayed is not new (or unique to only you) and cubers should really understand what goes into this before they flippantly suggest we are incompetent or dismiss what we have to say. The tournament is great every year because the organizers/staff do the work to make it great. You should be thankful that you are afforded such an opportunity yearly.


 What was brought in in 2011? It's a simple question, sir.


----------



## cubernya (Apr 19, 2012)

Contacted some hotels, and two common questions were asking what the budget was and asking how many rooms would be needed. 

Also, how big should the area be?


----------



## shelley (Apr 19, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What was brought in in 2011? It's a simple question, sir.



Do you really need to know more than this?



shelley said:


> Your estimate of registration fee revenue [ed. note: which has since been deleted, but you should know that figure] is over 3 times as high as the actual number we brought in in 2011.


 


Tyson said:


> And by the way, 2011 registration fees were LESS than the cost of the venue + the cost of the prizes.


----------



## Tyson (May 26, 2012)

Due to some circumstances, it appears there is a good chance that US 2013 will not happen. If someone wants to step up and organize it, they should talk to a WCA delegate.


----------



## Mikel (May 26, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Due to some circumstances, it appears there is a good chance that US 2013 will not happen. If someone wants to step up and organize it, they should talk to a WCA delegate.



Oh no! That is unfortunate to hear.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 26, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Due to some circumstances, it appears there is a good chance that US 2013 will not happen. If someone wants to step up and organize it, they should talk to a WCA delegate.


 
WHAT?!?!?! WHY?!


----------



## DaveyCow (May 26, 2012)

Tyson said:


> OSU's student union is pretty magnificent.



It is - I was actually thinking about this several months ago - wasn't sure about the lighting though...


----------



## rubixwiz031 (May 26, 2012)

*Nationals 2013 CANCELED*

Im sorry to break the bad news but... Nationals 2013 has been canceled. Bob Burton has just told all of Captains Cove 2012 that it is canceled due to lack of funding and support.


----------



## Godmil (May 26, 2012)

Kickstarter?


----------



## onlyleftname (May 26, 2012)

Wow. That seriously sucks.


----------



## Mikel (May 26, 2012)

Tyson posted earlier about this in the US Nationals 2013 thread. It is sad to hear because I have never been to a US Nationals competition and I don't know if I will be going to it this year. If only there was something us cubers could do to band together and help out. Fundraising efforts or something?


----------



## RaresB (May 26, 2012)

Increase registration fee?


----------



## cubersmith (May 26, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> Increase registration fee?


 
moar?


----------



## RaresB (May 26, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> moar?


 
well if you need funds it's either that, or sponsors


----------



## asportking (May 26, 2012)

Has it "officially" been canceled, or is there still some hope in resurrecting it if we ("we" as in speedcubers) somehow managed to get enough money together?


----------



## rubiksguy (May 26, 2012)

Fellow cubers:

There is a theatre in my hometown of Anacortes, WA at the Anacortes High School called Brodniak Hall. I should have some pretty significant pull with regards to being able to rent it out during the summer, since I was involved in the theatre program for my entire 4 years, hosted a talent show there, etc. It's basically a replica of what we had at Stanford Nats '09. Fits 800 people. 
Our city has about 4 hotels no further from each other and the hall than 10 min. And my best friend owns a Chinese restaurant that is the best Chinese food around. Anacortes has everything that we could need, short of a cubing store. 
I mentioned this set up in the Seattle Cubing Society thread, and thought I would bring it here. Alex, Nick Vu, and probably Frank Morris could help out with this. Not to mention everyone else in Vancouver, Canada and WA. 

Call me for info if you guys want. 
360-391-5602. I want to make this happen, and will need help. 

Jameson O
And since WA has had very few competitions, this would be cool.


edit: Also, I know that there is A LOT of work and organization that goes into this. It isn't something small.


----------



## hcfong (May 26, 2012)

If funding an annual US Nationals competition is the problem, it may be an idea to have a biennial North American Championship in the years between the Worlds. This will give the organisers more time to find funding. As far as I know, there is no continental championship for North America.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (May 26, 2012)

hcfong said:


> If funding an annual US Nationals competition is the problem, it may be an idea to have a biennial North American Championship in the years between the Worlds. This will give the organisers more time to find funding. As far as I know, there is no continental championship for North America.


Too late. It is done.


----------



## cubernya (May 27, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Too late. It is done.


 
I can nearly guarantee that if there is enough funding and support, there could be a Nats 2013. Not to mention that his suggestion was to only have it in the "even" years, which wouldn't include 2013


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 27, 2012)

that sucks. if the world championships is in usa that will make up for it


----------



## Vincents (May 27, 2012)

If people want to put together proposals, some things to keep in mind:

- We've generally run Nationals with upwards of 50-60 full-time staff members. If people are only judging/running/scrambling/etc. part time, it'll take even more than that.
- Financial viability is just as important. There's no point in using a great venue if it's going to cost $50000 in rental fees alone. Part of the "support" we talk about is getting organizations, companies, or other entities to financially support the project in some way.
- Infrastructure of the surrounding area (this would go under "venue", I suppose). Remember that it's not just a few hundred competitors (and their families!) coming to your stage. All those guys have to fly in, some from across the Atlantic and/or Pacific Oceans. All those people have to live somewhere (cheap!), and have to have ways of easily getting to your venue. It's great if a venue holds 1000 people, but if those people can't find any parking, and there's no subway station or bus hub next to your auditorium or museum or whatever, that doesn't really work out either. Also, if I would have to transfer 2 or more times just to find a flight to get to the nearest airport, that's going to discourage a lot of people from going. Places like Las Vegas, NV are good. Places like Wasilla, Alaska might have more problems in that respect.
- The human cost on you and your staff: Running a competition ican be EXHAUSTING. Whoever is in charge basically spends 3-5 days freaking out about one crisis after another. Depending on how you've assigned responsibilities to your staff, that stress can permeate down. If you've ever run a competition before, now you're being asked to do one much longer during the day, dealing with 10 times as many people, over the course of 3-4 days. That stress adds up. This is a full-time commitment, and should be treated as such.


----------



## Sa967St (May 27, 2012)

Should have bought more plushies.


----------



## Vincents (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, it doesn't look too good if we have to practically give away the plushies (and still not sell out)


----------



## aronpm (May 27, 2012)

Why haven't you already realised that selling plushies is a waste of money?


----------



## drewsopchak (May 27, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Why haven't you already realised that selling plushies is a waste of money?


 
Plushies are awsome.


----------



## HelpCube (May 27, 2012)

The only logical reason for this would be if Worlds was in the US next year. There's no point in having Nationals and Worlds if it's in the same country, so it would make sense.


----------



## aronpm (May 27, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Plushies are awsome.


 
I think getting money to help the competition is more important than letting some kids have "awesome" plushies.


----------



## cubernya (May 27, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> The only logical reason for this would be if Worlds was in the US next year. There's no point in having Nationals and Worlds if it's in the same country, so it would make sense.


 
Now we're thinking


----------



## Cool Frog (May 27, 2012)

While US is in the world. I would much rather have worlds in another country where I can be somewhere other than my tiny window view of the world.

Me being selfish.


----------



## Vincents (May 27, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> While US is in the world. I would much rather have worlds in another country where I can be somewhere other than my tiny window view of the world.
> 
> Me being selfish.


 
Aren't there places in the US you haven't been?


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 27, 2012)

So will there ever be a us nationals again. Iv never been and want to go.


----------



## Julian (May 27, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Aren't there places in the US you haven't been?


Is that a confirmation?


----------



## Vincents (May 27, 2012)

Julian said:


> Is that a confirmation?


 
Pointing out a flaw in reasoning. Saying that you don't like worlds in the US because it means you can't see a place that is different from what you've seen of the world implies that you've seen everything in the US. Otherwise, theoretically, every location Cool Frog had never been in the WORLD would offer him a new window to view through, and every location Cool Frog has ever been to, regardless of whether it is in the US or elsewhere, would be unsuitable as a Nationals location, by Cool Frog's standards.

More simply, if Cool Frog has been to, say, Toronto, and he makes the argument he put forth several posts back, every place in the world outside the US, including Toronto, would be suitable for offering him a new view of the world. But we know that he has been to Toronto, and therefore Toronto would not offer him a new view of the world. Therefore, we can offer Toronto as a counterexample to his reasoning.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 27, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Aren't there places in the US you haven't been?


 
I am talking of a place significantly different than the US.
The people and cultures of different countries are MUCH different than US.
I have been to a lot of places in US and it would be much different to be in another country than in america.


You are trying to say that the difference between San Diego and Chicago is the same as comparing San Diego to Thailand?


----------



## hcfong (May 27, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> I am talking of a place significantly different than the US.
> The people and cultures of different countries are MUCH different than US.
> I have been to a lot of places in US and it would be much different to be in another country than in america.


 
What about Guam? It's US territory, but probably very different from where you live. Or if you mean proper US, what about Hawaii?


----------



## Slowpoke22 (May 27, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Maybe the people who said it was because of lack of funding and support did so because they wanted to inform the public that there was not going to be a nats '13, but didn't want to reveal the location for Worlds.



This


----------



## Godmil (May 27, 2012)

I really hope it's because of Worlds. Would be a sad state for cubing if US Nats couldn't be held for other reasons.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 27, 2012)

It cannot be canceled, until it is announced. There was never any venue, schedule, WCA page ect. Plushies


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (May 27, 2012)

What plushies


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> It cannot be canceled, until it is announced. There was never any venue, schedule, WCA page ect. Plushies


 
That's not true at all. You do realize that we start planning the next nationals before the current one has even taken place, right? The organizers have been exchanging emails about Nats 2012 since March 2011. Just because it hasn't been announced yet doesn't mean it can't be canceled.


----------



## theace (May 27, 2012)

SCMU has a REALLY big budget issue too. I'm raisin funds for it by opening a cube store, making custom merchandise and holding workshops. Also, sponsor hunting willl start soon...


----------



## cubernya (May 27, 2012)

I sure hope that this means worlds in North America (hopefully US) next year!


----------



## ZamHalen (May 27, 2012)

Just wait for official announcements, chances are the worlds thing is the reason, as it would be a reasonable exchange for no national comp.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (May 28, 2012)

This is about as official as it gets, buddy. Sorry.


----------



## samchoochiu (May 28, 2012)

idk if this is a valid suggestion, but maybe charging international competitors will bring enough funds?


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 28, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> idk if this is a valid suggestion, but maybe charging international competitors will bring enough funds?


 
But then that leads to the possibility of chasing away international competitors. And increasing registration costs will only chase us away (well at least me )

Until Bob, Tyson, or any other delegate says something informative, hopefully with a few details, I'm simply going with the idea of Worlds. But I'm kind of confused how I heard they had little revenue to do Nationals, but have enough to do World Championships. Guess we'll have to wait


----------



## Jaycee (May 28, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> But I'm kind of confused how I heard they had little revenue to do Nationals, but have enough to do World Championships. Guess we'll have to wait


 
Maybe they don't have enough for Nats _because_ Worlds is in the making.


----------



## Tyson (May 30, 2012)

Our biggest issue with US Nats 2013 is man power. Some of our key personnel will be unable to assist with 2013, and I myself will be too busy with other things to take the same type of role that I've been taking. So we're really just looking for some people to drive the event, make it happen, as our main organizers have various issues coming up in 2013 that will prevent them from helping to the capacity that we need.


----------



## JackJ (May 30, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Our biggest issue with US Nats 2013 is man power. Some of our key personnel will be unable to assist with 2013, and I myself will be too busy with other things to take the same type of role that I've been taking. So we're really just looking for some people to drive the event, make it happen, as our main organizers have various issues coming up in 2013 that will prevent them from helping to the capacity that we need.



That's pretty unfortunate. But I'm sure Nats 2012 will be an event to remember so let's just look forward to that!


----------



## Kian (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry guys, you'll have to live with Worlds in 2013.


----------

